# Air hammer ground rod driver



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

I beat mine in with a cheapo Harbor Freight sds plus 1" rotary hammer. They make drivers for them now, but I've had mine for years before they made them. I just bought a cheap chisel bit. Cut the end off and weld a short scrap of 3/4 grc to it. I imagine you could do the same with an air hammer bit.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

https://www.championchisel.com/category/580-rc-ground-rod-driver/ 


also https://www.homedepot.com/p/Vulcan-1-1-8-in-x-6-in-Breaker-Ground-Rod-Driver-1804/202579212 


and https://www.ingersollrand.com/en-us...steels-and-accessories/ground-rod-driver.html



maybe https://www.tooltopia.com/lisle-39300.aspx


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't think you're going to like the results with an air chisel/hammer.

You need some weight behind each "hit". 

We have two pretty good sized hilti rotohammers that don't even get it done sometimes. And I know they have way more force than an air hammer. The big TE3000avr we have does 120lbs/hit, but it's not a cheap investment.

Best bet may be to find a good used rotohammer if you're trying to save some money.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

If all you're using it for is driving ground rods rent the thing and build the rental into the price of the job.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 10, 2020)

I use the Bosch demolition hammer with the ground rod attachment. About the only corded tool I use anymore.....


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

When you say air hammer you mean jack hammer right?


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

I think what they are technically called are chipping hammer. They are essentially a mini jackhammer and weigh twice as much as a rotary hammer. I have used them before and they work awsome just never seen anywhere to buy the bits for them.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

splatz said:


> https://www.championchisel.com/category/580-rc-ground-rod-driver/
> 
> 
> also https://www.homedepot.com/p/Vulcan-1-1-8-in-x-6-in-Breaker-Ground-Rod-Driver-1804/202579212
> ...


Those are what I was looking for. 

After researching it a bit I am better off buying a rotary hammer. Thinking I am just gonna bite the bullet and get the Milwaukee m18 one.


----------



## Amutratx (Mar 9, 2021)

Big Don said:


> I use the Bosch demolition hammer with the ground rod attachment. About the only corded tool I use anymore.....


I'm a big fan of the Bosch demolition hammers that I use for the past 2 years. What's your feedback? Do you face any issues with your Bosch?
Thanks


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

We had a contractor that worker in the plant that routinely drove 60' ground rods for us . They had a ground rod driver that they used with a electric Jack hammer. It would slide up on the rod but would grab on the rod going down. Worked slick driving 20' sections of ground rod. The only thing I can remember about it is that it was orange in color.

LC


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Jhellwig said:


> Anyone know of an attachment for and air hammer or chipping hammers to drive ground rods. We had them when I worked at Deere and we also used just the hammers themselves. I could get an sdsmax rotator hammer but dont have much other used for that big of rotary hammer. Would have more of a use for an air hammer. I already have a portable gas powered air compressor but also have m18 tools. The m18 sdsmax hammer is just so blasted expensive.


All of the corded SDS Max tools are not that expensive have a ground rod driver cup bit available.
When I started out, I would buy everything I needed used on Ebay.
If not, Buy one of the $99 post drivers sold at Home Depot and finish it off with a 12lb hammer:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll have to get one of these:


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Jhellwig said:


> Those are what I was looking for.
> 
> After researching it a bit I am better off buying a rotary hammer. Thinking I am just gonna bite the bullet and get the Milwaukee m18 one.


How did you make out with the M18? Does a cordless have enough power to drive a ground rod?


----------



## ejflor (Jul 7, 2021)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> We had a contractor that worker in the plant that routinely drove 60' ground rods for us . They had a ground rod driver that they used with a electric Jack hammer. It would slide up on the rod but would grab on the rod going down. Worked slick driving 20' sections of ground rod. The only thing I can remember about it is that it was orange in color.
> 
> LC


This is the Driveze ground rod driver. There is one you can attach to a jackhammer, and one you can use manually. They are prohibitively (sp?) expensive unless you are using it professionally, that is if you just need to drive one rod for you home it's not worth it.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Southeast Power said:


> All of the corded SDS Max tools are not that expensive have a ground rod driver cup bit available.
> When I started out, I would buy everything I needed used on Ebay.
> If not, Buy one of the $99 post drivers sold at Home Depot and finish it off with a 12lb hammer:


I have one of those with a spring built in and I welded a 10 pound piece of steel on the top.


----------



## magicone2571 (Apr 29, 2021)

I bought a sds max 2" DeWalt cordless. Pounds rods like nothing. Was like $1000 but got 3x 12ah batteries extra with it. Works great on poured concrete walls when you need to penetrate.


----------

